

Register.com removes DNS for WPEngine for 1 customer hosting malware - tedchs
http://wpengine.com/2012/07/dns-issues-earlier-that-caused-wpengine-com-to-go-offline-briefly-this-morning/

======
debacle
This a pretty serious outage. I don't think WPEngine could be blamed for
moving away from Register.com for a stunt like this.

